# Removing Rustoleum Restore from deck?



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I've heard so many horror stories about that stuff. Scrape and an orbital sander would be the way to get started. A PW is only going to blow off anything loose and will damage the deck if you try and cut it off with the pressure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's funny, the guy I was working for today was saying the exact same thing about his deck.
Any of the so called "deck restore" products are a sham.
Got an old rotted deck, trying to sell the house, lets cover it up.
Cost more to replace the rotted wood, or pay 3 times the price for composit, cover it up to "save money".


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The whole point of those products is to cover up crappy decks. I wouldn't try to hard to remove it because the wood underneath is probably junk anyway. A power washer would probably do something. It might be worth trying if you have one to play around with. I wouldn't rent/buy/borrow a power washer for this purpose. 

I'd try a pull scraper and a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This might be your best option:


----------



## blinkme323 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ugh, thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

If you can stand to wait a little longer, most of it will fall off. Or try using a leaf blower.


----------

